# Datograph rose gold vs platinum



## mbdj (Jun 8, 2010)

What would you choose and why?


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

RG case and black dial make a great combination. But if its 2 sub dials change from silver to black, I would've still preferred platinum version - just check out how aesthetically right Patek 5170G is. In my opinion, the RG casing kinda make the panda contrast less significant.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

If you've got the jack, I'd go for platinum for durability.


----------



## tim_horton (May 14, 2012)

I know rose gold and black is well loved, but it is just a bit too flash for me. I prefer the platinum.


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

The rose gold coupled with the black dial is unbeatable. But it is flashy and not for every day. With platinum, you can wear it every day and it is very stealth. I saw a platinum Dato with a platinum Lange bracelet and was quite impressed too.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I'd go with platinum, on a strap with a deployant. I didn't choose either, though. I chose yellow  I love the looks of it. A trivia point: This is the only YG/black dial watch combination that Lange has ever produced (and they made only 30, though they're not numbered).


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Your YG is a stunner! I have never seen that one in person but can only imagine how gorgeous it looks in real life. The pop from that contrast of yellow gold and black must be amazing. Congrats and ENJOY!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. The former president of Lange in North America said Lange made 30 of these pieces as an unnumbered limited production run back in 2008. Apparently many Lange employees at the 2008 SIHH booth were wearing them. They were never in catalogs. Now that the gold has developed more of a patina, it looks even nicer.


----------



## Clocked (Sep 16, 2014)

This is so damn gorgeous, I'm speechless. Only 30, you say? Was there a special process you had to go through in order to reserve this piece, or was it pretty much first-come, first-served?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I call it the Datograph "Yellowjacket." I got it preowned, and it's a funny story. I'm not a chronograph guy in general, and never liked the Datograph -- always thought the dial was too busy so never really paid attention.

When this YG version came out in 2008, I saw it in person once and thought, "Oh, this actually looks pretty decent," and I promptly forgot about it.

About 4 years later, I saw a new one in the case at a (non-local) Lange AD. I said to the salesperson (whom I've known for years), "What is THAT doing here? I know that watch, and that's a 4-year-old model!" He said, "We had it in the safe for awhile and we're selling it now." I told him I thought it looked kind of cool, and again I promptly forgot about it (the retail price for it at the time was $66,000 USD, I believe).

About 2 years later, I get an unexpected phone call from the salesperson. He says, "I might be totally wrong, but were you the person who was looking at the yellow gold/black dial Datograph that we had awhile ago?" I said, "Yeah, that was ages ago. It was a nice watch but I had no interest in getting a brand new Datograph. Why?" He explained that the client who bought it (and another Lange) several years ago was now trading them in to get something more expensive, and he asked if I was interested in buying it preowned (for a lot less than the $66,000 USD retail price, of course!). I pulled the trigger without hesitating. Total serendipity. The watch was in good cosmetic shape (mechanically just fine) but there was a large ding on the bezel. The dealer offered to send it back to Lange to have the ding laser-filled at their expense, but I decided I'd rather keep the ding than have the beautiful patina removed (because it'd have to be polished after getting it laser-filled).

It gets even better: Last year, at an event, I found myself sitting next to the original owner of the watch (I found out by pure coincidence that he was the original owner). He didn't remember how it got the ding.


----------



## paborden (May 30, 2012)

Always preferred platinum over here to rose gold, but that's just me. +1 for white metals and durability. That yellow gold though is stunning.


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow....what a story! Thanks for sharing that. I love this watch and now am on the hunt for that dial combo or perhaps the rose gold with black combo. I like the contrasting subdials and the pop they have from afar.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

The gold black dial is definitely one of the better watches in that combo. 
I'm partial to the platinum so I went that route. I definitely would have thought about that yellow jacket as someone called it.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

My pick:

white dial - Platinum
black dial - Platinum or RG doesn't really matter


----------



## bowxser (Apr 6, 2016)

RG


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

maikeru said:


> My pick:
> 
> white dial - Platinum
> black dial - Platinum or RG doesn't really matter


White Dial Datograph?

Picture? I've never heard of one.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> White Dial Datograph?
> 
> Picture? I've never heard of one.


Borrowed from Google.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok the silverish dials. I was thinking Stark white. Thank you.


----------



## rondv22 (May 15, 2014)

Both beautiful, it is true that the pt is more understated. Also, the look of the PT and the blue AR coating is












true magic!!


----------



## tim_horton (May 14, 2012)

tim_horton said:


> I know rose gold and black is well loved, but it is just a bit too flash for me. I prefer the platinum.


Actually, after seeing (and acquiring) a Langematik Big Date in rose gold with black dial, I'm happy to admit I was wrong! It's a great combo.


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

Had the platinum version and can say that it gave a very "cold" appearance compared with the gold version which was so much warmer in appearance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

